# Vaping Tricks



## BumbleBee

Post your vaping tricks here....

Kicking off with vape bubbles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice one @BumbleBee 

@Mattj4l/Vapor , this thread is for you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

This is my favorite vid

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> This is my favorite vid



He clearly has too much time on his hands Lol. But awesome video 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dannler

Well it aint vaping....but this was my shot with the smoke bubbles

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

Going to post my vid in a while


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

I can't upload the video on here so I'm uploading it to youtube and then I will post the link.


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


>




Let me know what you think guys, I'm just waiting to get paid then I'm going to get a RTA and then the vids will come in rolling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Go fot it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Mattj4l/Vapor one for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

Rudi said:


>




That dude...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

kimbo said:


> @Mattj4l/Vapor one for you




video unavailable?


----------



## kimbo

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> video unavailable?



Weird i just watched it again

It is a youtube vid


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

kimbo said:


> Weird i just watched it again
> 
> It is a youtube vid



Video Unavailable
This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings. that is what my screen says

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

@kimbo will try later again, I'm off to bed.


----------



## kimbo

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> @kimbo will try later again, I'm off to bed.


ok mate .. i see so long if i can mak a plan


----------



## kimbo

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> @kimbo will try later again, I'm off to bed.


ok mate .. i see so long if i can mak a plan 



kimbo said:


> ok mate .. i see so lang if i can mak a plan




Ok i am uploading it to youtube now


----------



## kimbo

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Video Unavailable
> This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings. that is what my screen says



Uploaded to youtube

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

kimbo said:


> Uploaded to youtube



That looks really cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

kimbo said:


> Uploaded to youtube




Awesome sauce, seen it on instagram to. I would upload few tricks, but don't have any juice at the moment.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Awesome Vape Jellyfish.

http://imgur.com/v768zAs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stephen Rowley

@Derick is that for real, dam neat party trick


----------



## Derick

Stephen Rowley said:


> @Derick is that for real, dam neat party trick


I've done a funnel before, but have not tried to suck it up again 

Basically you have to mouth inhale only to keep the vapour vs air concentration high - then blow out the vapour from your mouth very slowly over a flat surface. It will pretty much just hang there, close to the surface. 

Obviously you want to do this in an area without drafts of any kind

Then you take your hand like the dude does and hold it close to the vapour and flip it upwards - this is the tricky part to get right, but with some practice it works out quite well.

Once you have the tendril of vapour coming up, you can start spinning your hand around it to get the tornado like effect 

For me it is kinda hit and miss, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't

Reactions: Like 1


----------

